# Water Leak in '06



## Ladybug (Sep 8, 2006)

There seems to be a leak somewhere on the driver side pillar. I am not sure if it is from the windshield or the seam on the roof, that has the rubber piece in it. Maryland weather changes, today, well for the last 3 days, rain. The gto is under a carport at home but at work it sits out. I was going to meet husband for lunch today and sat in water. The pillar was totally soaked, water dripping from the pillar onto my leg. This is not the first time of water leaking. We ended up leaving the gto with dealer because the water specialist was visiting today so he could look at the gto today. Sure miss driving the gto, trailblazer feels like a tank! I do want the leak fixed but not sure what will need to be done to get that accomplished.:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ladybug said:


> There seems to be a leak somewhere on the driver side pillar. I am not sure if it is from the windshield or the seam on the roof, that has the rubber piece in it. Maryland weather changes, today, well for the last 3 days, rain. The gto is under a carport at home but at work it sits out. I was going to meet husband for lunch today and sat in water. The pillar was totally soaked, water dripping from the pillar onto my leg. This is not the first time of water leaking. We ended up leaving the gto with dealer because the water specialist was visiting today so he could look at the gto today. Sure miss driving the gto, trailblazer feels like a tank! I do want the leak fixed but not sure what will need to be done to get that accomplished.:willy:


They will probably just take off the A pillar and inspect anything that runs through it. Was the car ever hit on that side? I'm guessing your rubber seal may not be doing its job because of too much rain or damage. Goodluck


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm…That’s one I have not heard before, not at that location anyway. I am assuming your Goat has not been involved in any type of collision?

Keep us posted as to the outcome…


----------



## Ladybug (Sep 8, 2006)

My goat was brand new off the lot and has never been hit. The water specialist that came re sealed the windshield and the seam on the roof. I was not there when he did this so I don't know if he removed the rubber on the roof and then re sealed. Today has been dry, the rain has moved out so I will wait until the next rainfull to see IF it has been fixed. I will keep you posted.


----------

